# Taking nominations for best RPG Podcasts of 2018!



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2018)

What podcasts have caught your ears this year? Just like the Most Anticipated RPG 2019 poll, this thread is for nominations for the *Best RPG Podcasts of 2018*, following which will be the official voting stage.





*
Rules:*
- must have released at least 3 new episodes in 2018
- the main focus must be tabletop RPGs
- must not be your own podcast 
- must include a link to the podcast’s web page

Feel free to say why.

As always, if it’s not nominated, it won’t be in the main poll. 

Nominations open for one week, until Tuesday 18th December. The poll will come shortly thereafter. The results will fittingly initially be announced in our podcast and posted here as an article later.

One final note. I plan to do this every year, just the the Anticipated RPG poll. However, unlike individual RPGs, podcasts are on ongoing venture. I'd like to note in advance that a podcast can only win this poll once.


----------



## Jason D. Graham (Dec 5, 2018)

*8 minutes of awesome*

Newbie DM minicast is my nomination. Brief but detailed and pertinent table top rpg info with interviews with the top names in the industry. And most of all, that short format is perfect for my ADHD. Enrique deserves all the awards


----------



## The Crimson Binome (Dec 5, 2018)

I nominate System Mastery. They review an RPG every other week, and have maintained that schedule for years now, which is pretty impressive given the sheer number of pages involved.


----------



## Morthrai_17 (Dec 6, 2018)

If we're only allowed to nominate one each then I'm saying The Grognard Files.


----------



## Ian James Griffiths (Dec 6, 2018)

+1 for The Grognard Files. Compulsory listening.


----------



## Paid a bod yn dwp (Dec 6, 2018)

It has to be the Grognardfiles +5


----------



## Henry (Dec 6, 2018)

If Actual Play RPG podcasts are permissible, then I really need to nominate the Glass Cannon Podcast. It has very polished production values, and it's the irrreverent mix of humor, friendship, and spontaneous rules-explanation moments, combined with a roughly 1 hour form factor, that really make it a favorite of mine to keep up with. Unlike some longer-form podcasts, It's both very digestible and lots of fun.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 6, 2018)

Red Moon Roleplaying (https://www.redmoonroleplaying.com/).


----------



## Darrin Katzska (Dec 6, 2018)

Total Party Thrill episodes always jump to the top of my queue when they come out because the hosts are hilarious and insightful. http://www.totalpartythrillcast.com/


----------



## ShadoWWW (Dec 6, 2018)

My most favorites: Turncloaks (!), Table Top Babble, The Tome Show, Plot Points, Dungeon Master of None, and of course, Dragon Talk.


----------



## FiveRapid (Dec 6, 2018)

Definitely https://thegrognardfiles.com/


----------



## Razz0putin (Dec 6, 2018)

gotta reccomend gamerstablepodcast
http://gamerstable.com/


----------



## lockyreid1 (Dec 6, 2018)

100% gotta be https://glasscannonpodcast.com/. One of the best podcasts and shows I've ever listened to.


----------



## GrissTheGnome (Dec 6, 2018)

I am very fond of the http://justonemorefix.com/ podcast. I don't always agree with them, but they have good discussions on how to run RPGs for adults and kids.


----------



## ihilate (Dec 6, 2018)

Definitely Board With Life (https://imboardwithlife.libsyn.com/pod), mostly an actual play podcast (D&D plus the occasional guest game), with occasional interviews, Q&A or theory episodes.


----------



## nfbenson (Dec 6, 2018)

The Grognard Files, followed by The Grognard Files and then The Grognard Files


----------



## Shasarak (Dec 6, 2018)

I would nominate Ken and Robin Talk about stuff, Tabletop Babble and Fear the Boot.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 6, 2018)

Remember the links, folks!


----------



## NotRussellCrowe (Dec 6, 2018)

I've got three that I really enjoy listening too:

The Good Friends of Jackson Elias
The Coriolis Effect
HowWeRollPodcast

Blasphemous Tomes because every episode is interesting to listen to and the hosts really know how to do a podcast. Plus I'm a big Call of Cthulhu fan.

The Coriolis Effect because they talk a lot about about Coriolis: The Third Horizon RPG and Free League games in general.

HowWeRollPodcast is great for their Call of Cthulhu live plays, some of which have Scott Dorward from Blasphemous Tomes as Keeper!


----------



## hutchback (Dec 7, 2018)

If actual play is admissible, then I nominate Sounds Like Crowes http://www.soundslikecrowes.com/ a Deadlands Reloaded podcast.


----------



## Sands999 (Dec 7, 2018)

Dungeons Master's Block - These guys are consistent, have a great attitude, have fun conversations and give good advice for anyone trying to run D&D games of any edition. Have a blast and listen to the DMB!

GODS FALL - great podcast with an intricate story that unfolds in a way that mixes live play and audio drama like an old radio serial. The creator even came out with a great campaign book based on the story in the podcast, which I happen to have!  The story telling of Aram is as incredible as any fantasy novel you could be inspired by!

Dungeons & Randomness - This is a fun group of people who have a good global community of players from all over the world. They have been consistently playing D&D campaigns for some time. The most amazing thing about this pod cast has been listening to the transformation of the Dungeon Master's life. He started the pod cast as a factory worker who was always told that he shouldn't follow his ambitions, and through help with the community he transformed his life so that he was able to do this pod cast and make a living by doing it! He even eventually meets his wife. The blend of real and fantasy is truly inspiring in this epic podcast.


----------



## JDBausch (Dec 7, 2018)

Since it has already been nominated, I won’t mention the glass cannon podcast, easily my favorite rpg related podcast, and it’s not close.


----------



## EthanSental (Dec 7, 2018)

http://www.sanspantsradio.com/dnd-is-for-nerds/

dnd is for nerds tends to have me chuckling every episode


----------



## Fandabidozi (Dec 7, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons are my favourite and have really been hitting it out of the park this year. Unfortunately I don’t know how to link the site...


----------



## tgmoore (Dec 7, 2018)

I nominate Hobbs & Friends of the OSR.


----------



## Maggan (Dec 7, 2018)

How come no one has mentioned The Grognard Files (https://thegrognardfiles.com)?



I instead nominate Total Party Kill. 

https://www.theincomparable.com/tpk/

/M


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 7, 2018)

I second the nomination of Hobbs & Friends.  Jason gets some fantastic guests and the conversation seems very unscripted like a conversation among friends.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 7, 2018)

Links, folks. No link, no nomination.


----------



## Evan Franke (Dec 7, 2018)

I nominate The Iconic Podcast (season 2) (https://iconicpodcast.com/).

 While its focus is on 13th Age, it is a rich mine of ideas for any kind of fantasy game.  It is fun and approachable and useful!  They have released 18 regular episodes so far this year (with a few other extras)!


----------



## DM Howard (Dec 7, 2018)

Sands999 said:


> Dungeons Master's Block - These guys are consistent, have a great attitude, have fun conversations and give good advice for anyone trying to run D&D games of any edition. Have a blast and listen to the DMB!




I second the DMB, such a quality podcast.  DMs and Players should do themselves a favor and listen to every episode of this fantastic podcast.


----------



## thedicemechanic (Dec 7, 2018)

Grognard Files, no question. Lots of other great content out there, but nothing tickles the intellect AND pulls the heartstrings like Dirk the Dice and pals


----------



## Anthro78 (Dec 7, 2018)

Know Direction: http://knowdirectionpodcast.com/


----------



## MNblockhead (Dec 7, 2018)

Since nobody has nominated it yet, I'll throw in Dragon Talk (http://dnd.wizards.com/dragon-talk/podcast-hub)

Anyone who plays D&D should listen to this for the news and especially the excellent "Lore You Should Know". Once of the few gaming podcasts I never miss.


----------



## Broccli_Head (Dec 8, 2018)

I renominate Hobbs & Friends.  Link is attached this time 

http://hobbsnfriends.com/2018/12/07/hobbs-friends/


----------



## WeAreContinuum (Dec 8, 2018)

I would add the following to those already nominated:   Hearty Dice Friends https://rowanrookanddecard.com/hearty-dice-friends-podcast/   from Grant + Chris of ROWAN ROOK & DECARD


----------



## Scott Dorward (Dec 8, 2018)

NotRussellCrowe said:


> I've got three that I really enjoy listening too:
> 
> Blasphemous Tomes
> The Coriolis Effect
> ...



Thank you very much for the kind words! We really appreciate it.

I hope it's not rude of me to offer one minor correction. While our website and publishing imprint are both called Blasphemous Tomes, the podcast is actually named The Good Friends of Jackson Elias.

Thank you again!


----------



## NotRussellCrowe (Dec 8, 2018)

Scott Dorward said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words! We really appreciate it.
> 
> I hope it's not rude of me to offer one minor correction. While our website and publishing imprint are both called Blasphemous Tomes, the podcast is actually named The Good Friends of Jackson Elias.
> 
> Thank you again!




Yes, thank you very much for that correction, obviously got a bit confused when I was looking for the website and just copied the page title. I have updated my post with the correct name. Thanks again and I look forward to many more episodes from Paul, Matthew, and yourself!

Happy gaming!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2018)

Hey everyone! A couple of podcasters have contacted me and pointed out that a week isn’t long enough for them to get the word out for nominations, given that most podcasts are weekly. Fair point. 

The nomination period is being extended to Tuesday 18th December.


----------



## corwinlinnel110 (Dec 9, 2018)

I gotta nominate Role Playing Public Radio. Ten years of actual plays and advice, and still providing insight.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 9, 2018)

No link, no nom!


----------



## Chaubin (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd like to nominate Roll For Combat. Wonderful group synergy, and consistent release schedule.


----------



## Bobby Shaftoe (Dec 9, 2018)

Chaubin said:


> I'd like to nominate Roll For Combat. Wonderful group synergy, and consistent release schedule.



Seconded! Roll For Combat is a very fun Starfinder actual play podcast. They have great rapport, pop culture references, and into the Starfinder rules and gameplay. The GM offers solid RPG tips too. Here's the link: http://rollforcombat.com/


----------



## alistar mcguffin (Dec 9, 2018)

Redmoonroleplaying is really awesome.
It is an actual play podcast without OT stuff.
The show is very well edited and for every story there are news and exciting characters.
There is a lot of great extra content besides the main feed.
Give it a try and fall in love!
www.redmoonroleplaying.com


----------



## LotsOfLore (Dec 9, 2018)

I would like to nominate the Roll For Combat podcast! It's a fantastic Starfinder actual play podcast which also has regular interviews with Paizo developers about all things Starfinder/Pathfinder, which are invaluable. The crew is fun, dedicated and whacky in the correct proportions 
Check it out here: http://rollforcombat.com/ !


----------



## AsakoSoh (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd like to nominate The Grognard Files https://thegrognardfiles.com - both for the excellent podcast itself (combining interviews, review of rules, anecdotes from 'back in the day' and actual play) but also the wider work the cast do for the RPG community with Grogmeet and the Grogzine


----------



## AsakoSoh (Dec 9, 2018)

If I am allowed to make multiple nominations:

Wizard on the Wynd https://wizardonthewynd.com a wonderful 5e actual play with amazing world-building and cast 

25 years of Vampire the Masquerade https://utilitymuffinlabs.com/25-years-of-vampire-the-masquerade/ I missed Vampire in the 90s but love this show as Bob and Nathan go through each release for the line in great detail with superb erudition and discussion 

Character Creation Cast http://oneshotpodcast.com/category/podcasts/character-creation-cast/ a fun 'cast which discusses RPGs, often with their designer, via character creation for that system

Improvised Radio Theatre with Dice https://tekeli.li/podcast/ just absolute wonder.  Free-ranging, well-informed, warm and informed discussion. Lots of GURPS references.

Mud and Blood -https://9littlebees.com/mudandbloodcast/  superb podcast discussing 'grim and dark' RPGs with detailed reviews and an excellent AP of Coriolis.  Hosts are insightful reviewers, great interviews.

The Good Friends of Jackson Elias http://blasphemoustomes.com/category/podcast/ a wonderful Cthulhu-oriented podcast that also discusses horror films and books. Beautiful songs too.

What Would the Smart Party Do? https://www.whatwouldthesmartpartydo.com Gaz and Baz discussing RPGs, cons and interviews with those in the business.


----------



## Efildam (Dec 9, 2018)

*I nominate...*

http://rollforcombat.com/

They’re great, fun, and really celebrate the community they are a part of.


----------



## Medic611 (Dec 9, 2018)

Gotta go with Forgot my Dice fun show and great hosts and guests.


----------



## Benjamin Brown (Dec 9, 2018)

I would also like to nominate Mud and Blood - https://9littlebees.com/mudandbloodcast - great production,  fantastic guests and exploration of darker themes without edgelording.


----------



## theGROGNARDfile (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the nominations for the GROGNARD files and the kind words, much appreciated.


What would the Smart Party Do? has been great in 2018: Baz and Gaz have had an extraordinary work rate this year.


They're easy-going, likeable and extremely knowledgable with a real desire to inspire interest in the hobby. The GROGNARD files has featured on their pod, but it doesn't invalidate my nomination as many will have also gained their selfless promotion of the projects that they admire: from indy games to mainstream, from dyed-in-the-wool gamers to those discovering the hobby for the first time; they have an interest in it all.


I like many podcasts, but this is the one I enjoy for its insight and entertainment.


----------



## Shawn Stroud (Dec 9, 2018)

I'd like to nominate:  The Esoteric Order of Roleplayers https://esoteric-rp.blogspot.com


----------



## Volimance (Dec 10, 2018)

*Red Moon Roleplaying*

I literally only joined this site to nominate the best RPG podcast (ever) of the year:
Red Moon Roleplaying

http://www.redmoonroleplaying.com

Specifically their adventures in the Kult: Divinity Lost system, the horror is sublime and moving.


----------



## Eisenhand (Dec 10, 2018)

Fear the Boot
a decade of good advice and fun for any RPG


----------



## moira_mahony (Dec 10, 2018)

The Rolistes Podcast. https://rolistespod.com/
Kalum goes out of his way to bring news from the rpg world by going to conventions, interviewing players, game designers, game publishers, gaming clubs etc... He's always keen to hear and investigate what others are playing in other countries. Also this year he had the funniest actual play recordings. Check out the lone wolf one for a good laugh.


----------



## Mark Smith5 (Dec 10, 2018)

*web link*

http://www.chimpions.co.uk  great super hero actual play  RPG  fun .


----------



## redshirt05 (Dec 10, 2018)

I'd like to nominate the Roll For Combat podcast (http://rollforcombat.com/).  A great actual play podcast with GM/Player tips, with a good, experienced cast of players.  And Paizo developers jump in for interviews and or playing NPCs.  RFC also supports a great Discord channel/community of players.


----------



## scourger (Dec 11, 2018)

Fun new podcast by a good GM and nice guy, Gaming with Gage:  

http://www.sgadpod.com/gamingwithgage/


----------



## scourger (Dec 11, 2018)

Also, Fear the Boot for all the Years:   

https://www.feartheboot.com/ftb/

And Ken and Robin Talk About Stuff for the awesomeness:

http://www.kenandrobintalkaboutstuff.com


----------



## oneshot (Dec 11, 2018)

The Play Better Podcast has some of the best actual RPG play out there, and there regular podcasts are very informative about new games coming out. http://playbetter.libsyn.com/.  Give it a listen if you haven’t discovered it yet.


----------



## rolistespod (Dec 11, 2018)

*Thanks for supporting The Rolistes Podcast *



moira_mahony said:


> The Rolistes Podcast. https://rolistespod.com/
> Kalum goes out of his way to bring news from the rpg world by going to conventions, interviewing players, game designers, game publishers, gaming clubs etc... He's always keen to hear and investigate what others are playing in other countries. Also this year he had the funniest actual play recordings. Check out the lone wolf one for a good laugh.




Thanks Moira for recommending the show. It means the world to receive feedback from listeners.

I see many people already recommended The Grognard Files. 

I also recommend The Formal Gamer which is an hilarious show and even has special episodes recorded with members of the general public at the Dragonmeet #PodcastZone.

She's a Super Geek is one of my all time actual play favourite shows.

The already nominated multiple times for Ennies, The RPG Academy is always excellent too, including its new bonus show Film Studies.

How We Roll is the best Call of Cthulhu show out there imo.


----------



## Weir99 (Dec 11, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons http://www.geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## tokenfilipino (Dec 11, 2018)

Definitely have to include Drunks and Dragons! They play D&D 5E, providing us a view into their hilarious hijinks throughout the world of Drunkeros, giving the listeners a much needed respite from the hellscape that is 2018.

Their website: https://geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Ben_bargain (Dec 11, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons!! Good people, good gaming.


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Dec 11, 2018)

I nominate two really different podcasts:

The Order 66 Podcast for FFG's Star Wars RPG.  My two favorite episodes are the book reviews (with the authors) and the Isn't that Special episodes.

The Dungeoncast, which is great for learning lore and some crunch for 5E.  For those of us who have played awhile, most of it is review, but I recommend it to new players who are interested in lore.


----------



## ColtinGriffith (Dec 11, 2018)

I would love to nominate  Drunks & Dragons! 

They tell amazing and hilarious stories in a D&D 5e format. Easy to listen to and understand, great hosts, amazing DM, and a wonderful online community!

https://geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2018)

Something tells me Drunks & Dragons must have tweeted something today....


----------



## Taylor Family (Dec 11, 2018)

The Death Saving Bros is a great new podcast that keeps me interested and is easy to follow . The Dm tells a great story and the group brings the laughs .
http://www.deathsavingbros.com


----------



## NickBrondsema (Dec 11, 2018)

I would like to nominate drunks and dragons s. This group of people always have a good time and create a compelling story. http://geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Kabukidad (Dec 11, 2018)

http://www.geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/   Nothing I’ve heard reminds me more of the days of my friends and I playing. The irreverent humor, mixed with their dedication to their characters and objectives reminds me of what an organic experience a good group can create!


----------



## emily_aultman (Dec 11, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons! 5e shenanigans.


----------



## emiluffy (Dec 11, 2018)

I nominate Drunks and Dragons. I can not think of a better RPG podcast.


----------



## Anastacia Strate (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd like to nominate Heart Beats: A Heart Warming Fantasy Podcast - https://www.heartbeatspodcast.com/

The cast of the show has instant chemistry, and it shines at their table! They are charming, and funny, and the story keeps your attention. As you get attached to the town & the people living in it, you get to listen along as the main characters unravel interestings mysteries. 
The show explores the concept of normal people in an extraordinary world, and they play a homebrewers version of Ryuutama.


----------



## AnnoyingLittleMage (Dec 11, 2018)

I would like to put forth a nomination for Heart Beats: A Heart Warming Fantasy Podcast : https://www.heartbeatspodcast.com/


----------



## StarBunbun (Dec 11, 2018)

Gotta say heartbeatscast.com has my vote.


----------



## rnbomofo (Dec 11, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons! Stumbled across them 2 yrs ago, not knowing much at all about D&D, and now I play. Their gameplay is crafted enough to be interesting and spontaneous enough to feel genuine. Few podcasts cause me to cry from both laughter and the feels (RIP to the Ts). http://www.geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Nick Harris (Dec 11, 2018)

Drunks and dragons, I'd never even seen/played dnd before but these guys make it very relatable and great fun for the average listener and promote the game as a whole in a really cool and positive way.

http://www.geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Garrett Morales (Dec 12, 2018)

Drunks and Dragons babyyyy https://geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## Monroe32691 (Dec 12, 2018)

I would like to nominate Drunks and 
Dragons. Amazing group. I look forward to their weekly episodes. They have almost hit episode 300 and I can't wait to see what they do next. Great DM. Hilarious cast.

http://www.geeklyinc.com/category/drunks-and-dragons/


----------



## ChimpionsRPG (Dec 12, 2018)

There are so many good ones out there, it's hard to choose, but here is my selection

https://wizardonthewynd.com
An indepth and we'll produced D&D 5e podcast.

https://demipia.podbean.com
A horror based D&D5e Podcast.

https://www.redmoonroleplaying.com/podcast/
There Curse of Strad game drips with sinister atmosphere.


----------



## NUWildcat62 (Dec 12, 2018)

Androids and Aliens by the guys at The Glass Cannon Podcast is amazing
http://glasscannonpodcast.com


----------



## FluffySnowfall (Dec 12, 2018)

I definitely want to nominate the Tabletop Champions to be in the running. They are a 5e Actual Play Podcast, that releases new episodes weekly.  Right now they are on season 4 in a listener created campaign world, and it is absolutely wonderful!
Each season of theirs is better than the last and I have loved listening to them grow and improve as players and podcasters.  I would tonally place the series in a similar vein as The Adventure Zone or Dice, Camera, Action. Light hearted but gets really deep into lore and character driven story.  The group is wonderful to listen to and their obvious friendships make it all the more enjoyable


----------



## Jesse_the_DM (Dec 12, 2018)

I nominate the table top champions podcast


----------



## Glistam (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd like to nominate the MegaDumbCast, a daily podcast about Palladium rpg's: http://megadumbcast.podbean.com


----------



## Plane Sailing (Dec 12, 2018)

I get so much enjoyment from http://oneshotpodcast.com for funny access to all kinds of games so I’d like to nominate them. 

I’m also enjoying http://glitterdice.com/episodes/ which combines some actual play and some RPG discussion. They do occasionally cover board games too, but I hear a lot of RPG stuff there.


----------



## Michael Cintron (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine would be 8bit Saga. After listening to them once just to see how it was I fell for the podcast and now listen to it whenever I get the chance
https://audioboom.com/channel/8bit-saga


----------



## thelonegoodgame (Dec 12, 2018)

I would like to nominate the lovely D&D 5e podcast of North by North Quest! They specialize in homebrew worlds and have just started Season 3! http://northbynorthquest.com/ Give them a listen! You'll meet an anthropomorphic mushroom, a sassy half orc, and a very depressed drow wizard on their misadventures....


----------



## Martha Sickling (Dec 12, 2018)

For my money, it's Advanced Sagebrush & Shootouts.

Production values are high. The hosts have good mics and don't eat food into them.
Episodes are edited down to just the listenable parts, which are 20-30 minutes long and don't require a 2-hour commitment.
Each episode is bookended with a little sketch about a Narrator character.
After each arc, there are bonus songs about things that happened, as well as a tabletalk reviewing the arc.
The jokes the hosts make aren't just quoting memes.
The setting of a modern day Buddy Cop show is unique among a sea of generic DnD podcasts.


----------



## Rattymagic6 (Dec 12, 2018)

*8bit saga*

8 bit geek saga weekly eps now a web comic aswell fabtastci run web comic ran by doug mcdonald highly recommend this show if you like star wars also do other bits like a horrer movie review for the 8 bit geek horrorfest
https://audioboom.com/channel/8bit-saga


----------



## EvilDMJosh (Dec 12, 2018)

Huge fan of the following podcasts that I would like to nominate:

Friends at the Table - Great games between great friends, fantastic story telling, Austin Walker crushes it as GM.
Dames and Dragons - The world Kat has created is incredible and the players are goofy as hell.
Spout Lore - A fantastic Dungeon World podcast that truly spouts lore.
The Demonplague - A newish podcast featuring James Introcaso's newest adventure The Demonplauge, ran my James himself!
Table Top Babble - A great weekly podcast with interviews from industry professionals.


----------



## Monayuris (Dec 12, 2018)

I'd like to nominate:

HexTalk - a very informative and engaging practical discussion on hex crawling
Hobbs and Friends of the OSR - Related to old school gaming with very causal interviews with lots of the current publishers in the OSR world. HexTalk and Hobbs and Friends of the OSR are both hosted by the same person (although HexTalk is more of a roundtable discussion of several people).
ggnore - an enjoyable podcast by a bunch of guys playing and talking about role playing games.


----------



## russell_catt (Dec 12, 2018)

I nominate the Campaign podcast. They concluded their amazing Star Wars story and their new story is absolutely amazing. Heartily Recommend.


----------



## Kal_Frier (Dec 12, 2018)

I have too many to choose but... here are a few: 

Neoscum, cyberpunk af and the characters rule.

Oneshot, James plays a different, usually unknown, ttrpg every week and has been for years.

Campaign, they just finished up their years long Star Wars run and have started a new (and pretty unique) campaign. It's like steampunk meats pirates but in the sky.


----------



## CrudelyDrawnSwords (Dec 12, 2018)

The smartest and most impressive storytelling I have heard in Actual Play has been from Friends at the Table - their main feed has always been unique and extraordinary and their Patreon content more than justifies a few dollars every month.


----------



## Kach Savage (Dec 12, 2018)

http://turtle.fyi/ Tabletop Champions!


----------



## Ryan Boelter (Dec 12, 2018)

I'll nominate Protean City Comics (https://proteancity.com/), a fantastic MASKS actual play with an amazing cast of characters and tons of emotion, drama and action.

Also, I'd like to nominate The Broadswords (https://thebroadswords.com/), a wondrous D&D actual play with an all women cast that just keeps getting better and better.

Another amazing and hilarious D&D actual play I'd love to nominate is Fate and the Fablemaidens (https://fatefmcast.com/), another all women cast with a modern-fantasy mix of a world with tons of shenanigans as well as a killer story. It's really hard not to fall in love with this show.


----------



## WholeLotofWeird (Dec 13, 2018)

They've got puns, they've got an affinity for breakfast, they've got firm stances on the wiggliness of traitors, they're Crudely Drawn Swords! An Actual Play Dungeon World podcast. Along with lovely world building, superb characters, and delicious low dice rolls, your ears will also be treated to some choice original music!


----------



## Berraka (Dec 13, 2018)

https://rolistespod.com/ the rolistespodcast is mostly interview based with some actual plays and really quirky songs you've probably never heard before.  Excellent game of Lone Wolf and also Nephilim, that I do recommend


----------



## RollToPlayPod (Dec 13, 2018)

Kids on Bikes is an amazing actual play podcast using the Kids on Bikes roleplaying game. A wonderful GM and terrific players make for an awesome listening experience each and every week!

www.kidsonbikescast.com


----------



## kids_bikes (Dec 13, 2018)

We have several we'd like to nominate! 
Myth Takes Podcast from Scavengers network (https://www.scavengersnetwork.com/mythtakes/) is really great; telling captivating stories with Monster of the Week, they have a rotating cast arc to arc and really stellar production; sound effects and music are all top notch. 
Fate and the Fablemaidens (www.fatefmcast.com) is an all-woman family friendly D&D podcast that has the most incredible characters and is absolutely fun. Great roleplaying by the players, the DM narrates incredibly well, and you immediately bond with the characters. It's so good.
Queer Dungeoneers (https://queerdungeoneers.podbean.com/) is an all LGBT cast playing through Dungeon World and has all of the same going for it that the others do, plus Aussie accents! Definitely all shows you must check out and that all deserve recognition!
Roll To Play (https://rolltoplaypodcast.podbean.com/) is a series with brilliant GM Kent running different games each session. It's really a great show and its variety keeps it fresh and fun every episode!


----------



## ActiveNick (Dec 13, 2018)

I nominate Heroes Rise Podcast (https://heroesrisepodcast.com/), a Dungeons and Dragons podcast featuring information on all the latest Dungeons and Dragons news, including new book and adventure module releases; reviews of helpful tools, apps, and physical merchandise for your table; and tips and suggestions for improving your game, no matter which side of the screen you’re on. Be sure to look for new episodes on Wednesdays wherever you get your podcasts.


----------



## Gaeliceyes (Dec 13, 2018)

I'd have to go with The Broadswords. Great storytelling and really funny characters.


----------



## ShouldHaveBeenAnElf (Dec 13, 2018)

You Meet In A Tavern
https://youmeetinatavern.podbean.com/
The storytelling and imagery is like no other D&D actual play podcast imo, the DM is super talented.  It has made me laugh, it's made me cry, it's made me literally have a go at the DM on discord for ripping my heart apart.
But it's also so much fun.  The three PCs (Tug, Derf and Karl) all bring something different to the podcast.  They have a really good balance of getting through the story, emotinally reacting to what's going on all whilst larking about being mates having a good time playing a game.  They are all incredibly creative and interesting.


----------



## riff.freelance (Dec 13, 2018)

I don’t expect this to go anywhere but I’ve got to mention Happy Jacks for years of dedication and really upping their game on the actual play front. One shot actual plays get their own feed and ongoing in another. Watch them live of listen as a podcast. The same solid advise and chatter over all these years.

http://www.happyjacks.org/


----------



## JPaul (Dec 13, 2018)

Without a doubt, System Mastery Podcast (https://systemmasterypodcast.com/category/podcasts/system-mastery/). Jon and Jef provide a comedic experience while going through the good and bad, great and terrible of RPG design. An indispensable resource for anyone interested in creating their own RPG systems or writing supplements for existing games.


----------



## The Rolistes Podcast (Dec 13, 2018)

Berraka said:


> https://rolistespod.com/ the rolistespodcast is mostly interview based with some actual plays and really quirky songs you've probably never heard before.  Excellent game of Lone Wolf and also Nephilim, that I do recommend




Thanks for recommending the show Berraka


----------



## rolistespod (Dec 13, 2018)

alistar mcguffin said:


> Redmoonroleplaying is really awesome.
> It is an actual play podcast without OT stuff.
> The show is very well edited and for every story there are news and exciting characters.
> There is a lot of great extra content besides the main feed.
> ...




I second Red Moon Roleplaying


----------



## RageKagexRugger (Dec 13, 2018)

*D20 Dames*

My vote would be for d20 Dames, a dnd5e actual play podcast. It's dmed, casted, and produced by a diverse group of women. It's super funny and super engaging. 

www.d20dames.com


----------



## disastrophe (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll second some others and nominate the Rolistes podcast  The host is great and the show covers a wide range of games, systems and topic. Highly recommended.


----------



## PeterWins (Dec 13, 2018)

The Quest Friends Podcast is easily my favorite. 
It has great pacing and editing to keep you enthralled, as well as dynamic characters with rich and diverse stories.
I can't recommend this podcast enough!


----------



## dreamwitch (Dec 13, 2018)

I'll second Quest Friends! I'm just as often laughing aloud at the goofy hijinks the cast get up to in the cartoon-like interpretation of Numenera's Ninth World as I am devastated by the characters' struggles, or am captivated by the developing plot. The editing is top-notch and still getting better and the players have amazing chemistry, so every episode is a delight. It's so much fun and so easy to fall in love with.


----------



## Premarital Hex (Dec 13, 2018)

Suddenly tabletop (https://www.suddenlytabletop.com/) is my vote. These guys are a lot of fun.


----------



## HezekiahSmith (Dec 13, 2018)

I nominate the Miskatonic University Podcast (http://www.mu-podcast.com). They're always on top of the latest news and information and even provide opportunities for listeners to develop their own segments.


----------



## BlueMountainsPF (Dec 13, 2018)

https://www.happyjacks.org/


----------



## sstacks (Dec 13, 2018)

I really do think that Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk deserves to be in this poll. Regardless of it being EN World's "house podcast", Morrus and Peter have come out of the gate strong in the past 6 months and have interesting segments and guests while covering RPG news. They also have very good chemistry and their editor has interesting comments as well inserted after the fact. It's one podcast I make sure to listen to every week.


----------



## Al MacLeod (Dec 13, 2018)

The Actual Play podcast Crudely Drawn Swords is brilliantly produced, laugh-out-loud funny, and consistently produces an excellent, well-paced plot.


----------



## JimmySprinkless (Dec 13, 2018)

*Kids on Bikes*

Kids on Bikes may have been late to 2018 but they sure as hell have made an impact . Fantastic system and a wonderful cast of characters that create an instant sense of nostalgia for all those awesome stories we loved as kids. Go check them out!!
www.kidsonbikescast.com


----------



## Riley Hopkins (Dec 14, 2018)

I highly suggest Very Random Encounters. They're a fantastic podcast that randomly determines as much as possible!

http://vre.show/


----------



## Glworrall (Dec 14, 2018)

http://www.cthulhu.me/?m=1 Skype of Cthulhu


----------



## Jake Hawkins (Dec 14, 2018)

I really love both Interstitial! It's a game inspired by Kingdom Hearts. They have one full season out so far and a few between-season one shots. It's a great and emotional story and very goofy at the same time. The cast are all great role players and the GM is wonderful at telling a story.


----------



## Kiestered (Dec 14, 2018)

My favorite Table Top gaming podcast since 2013 is Critical Hit! They have been playing the same campaign for almost 10 years and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Jake Harkins (Dec 14, 2018)

https://youtu.be/E7geZ3TktpA 
Inappropriate characters from the edgelords Venger Satanis, "Grim" Jim Desborough and the RPG Pundant discuss the OSR-ish subjects and go off page adventuring.


----------



## sleypy (Dec 14, 2018)

I'm voting for Fandible podcast. It is primarily an actual play using a variety of different system. The group has great chemistry and is fun to listen to. They each have different GM styles so each campaign offers a unique listening experience that ranges from casual beer and pretzel to intense radio drama. 

http://www.fandible.com/


----------



## Blackthorne88 (Dec 14, 2018)

*Seconded*



RageKagexRugger said:


> My vote would be for d20 Dames, a dnd5e actual play podcast. It's dmed, casted, and produced by a diverse group of women. It's super funny and super engaging.
> 
> www.d20dames.com




As someone who's been sifting through a number of all female podcasts this has been my favorite!


----------



## boo_cait (Dec 14, 2018)

Dungeons & Randomness has my vote!  The story and cast are all amazing!  http://www.dandrpodcast.com/


----------



## lasselantanariel (Dec 14, 2018)

I nominate Chaotic Goodness! 
"a space opera game following the often inept usually foolhardy, and extremely dangerous crew of the Wombat-class freighter Irritated Badger as they try so hard to make a living in an unforgiving galaxy full of corporations, space pirates, religious fanatics, insurmountable armies and feudalistic slavers.
They try to make money while having a little action and adventure on the side, they’re just bad at it."

https://www.nerdsmith.org/content/chaotic-goodness/
(I'm an artist who's a part of Nerdsmith, but not a part of this podcast. Just a fan who thinks these people are awesome and hilarious. They have some crazy and zany adventures, please check them out.)


----------



## kinoaka (Dec 14, 2018)

*Chimpions podcast*



Mark Smith5 said:


> http://www.chimpions.co.uk  great super hero actual play  RPG  fun .




Seconded.

It is an great, well-paced, well-edited actual play podcast using Champions (Hero Systems).


----------



## inclusive_games (Dec 15, 2018)

On A Roll Podcast

https://www.onarollpodcast.com/

Walking Away From Arcadia

https://walkingawayfromarcadia.podbean.com/


----------



## doctorbadwolf (Dec 15, 2018)

The Broadswords is an actual play podcast running 5e in Faerun, primarily in Rashemen. It’s amazing. I’d rank it up with any others I’ve listened to. 
https://thebroadswords.com

Mouse Guardians is an actual play podcast running Mouse Guard. There is a lot of cute, a lot of feels, and a lot of fun. https://mouseguardians.simplecast.fm

Hello From The Magic Tavern is an improv podcast based on the tropes of dnd, so I’m not sure it counts. https://hellofromthemagictavern.com

The Adventure Zone just gets better and better as they keep going. The current campaign is awesome, and I’d pay good money to see it as a tv show. https://www.maximumfun.org/shows/adventure-zone


----------



## engrpe (Dec 15, 2018)

My vote is for The Redacted Files podcast
https://www.theredactedfiles.com/

They have a huge catalog of over 200 episodes.  They cover a wide variety of rpgs and systems.  Their Delta Green episodes are awesome!  Each episode has a really high production; It's easy to focus on the game because the sound is so clean.  I always come to The Redacted Files when I want to see what is like to play a  new scifi, fantasy, or horror rpg


----------



## resindoctor1 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Seconding Dungeons and Randomness*



Sands999 said:


> Dungeons & Randomness - This is a fun group of people who have a good global community to of players from all over the world. They have been consistently playing D&D campaigns for some time. The most amazing thing about this pod cast has been listening to the transformation of the Dungeon Master's life. He started the pod cast as a factory worker who was always told that he shouldn't follow his ambitions, and through help with the community he transformed his life so that he was able to do this pod cast and make a living by doing it! He even eventually meets his wife. The blend of real and fantasy is truly inspiring in this epic podcast.




I agree wholeheartedly with Sands999. Three groups playing independently in the same 5e world and timeline - plus awesome DM and characters - give this long-running podcast’s second Arc real suspense and draws you in quickly. The world has immense depth of backstory (partly from roughly 600 hours of Arc 1 still available) and a setting book is promised for Kickstarter next year. 

I can’t wait!


----------



## Joseph Hines (Dec 15, 2018)

I nominate the On A Roll Podcast. https://www.onarollpodcast.com/

They look at the state of play, talk game theory, and focus on tabletop, larp, and mush. Excellent show format and hosts.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Dec 15, 2018)

Down with D&D https://misdirectedmark.com/category/podcasts/dwdd/
Gaming and BS  https://gamingandbs.com/
We Hunt the Keepers AP  http://www.gauntlet-rpg.com/we-hunt-the-keepers
Discern Realities http://www.gauntlet-rpg.com/discern-realities
GM Word of the Week https://www.gmwordoftheweek.com/


----------



## funkbuqet (Dec 15, 2018)

Author & Dragons (https://www.authorsanddragons.com/) is my favorite actual play podcast. It features 6 comedy-fantasy authors playing to their strengths.


----------



## MaxPower94 (Dec 15, 2018)

People have nominated a lot of podcasts. I'm sure you all think your nomination is the best show and deserves the award. I'm sure many of them are very good shows. However, the best podcast of 2018 is unequivocally Dungeons and Randomness. I give the show not just another nomination, but the strongest endorsement I can.

The PCs have real agency unlike many other shows where the DM is shoehorning the story to fit their plot line. Crucial to this effect is, rather than letting the players run wild, binding them by consequence. Each choice is haunted by the show's maxim, everything has a price. The price can be great too in the brutal and nihilistic type of world that can only be created by someone from New Jersey. PCs suffer permanent injury or death, and it's more than a matter of paying for resurrection or restoration. Regrowing a limb is the result of a long and complex quest. Resurrection has been greatly tempered and if it succeeds it may change and break a PC, it could kill the caster, or both. The spell lists have been stripped of teleportation, goodberry, and other powers that trivialize the rigors of an adventurers life.

This fundamental philosophy makes D&R a top tier podcast alone. What sets it above and beyond anything else is the use of multiple parties. Any one of their groups would make for a great show, but when their stories weave together over time, and you see the law cracked down on one group so hard because the last set of adventurers nearly burned down the town, or a group defeats an evil wizard in the east and you realize this will hasten his tyrannical ally combating the group in the West, the feeling can be overwhelming.

http://www.dandrpodcast.com/


----------



## BigJackBrass (Dec 16, 2018)

"Improvised Radio Theatre - With Dice!" (https://tekeli.li/podcast/) in which Roger Bell_West and Michael Cule discuss games, listener questions and why you can't just do everything in GURPS the way Roger would like.

Consistently released on the first of each month, it's a very thoughtful and considered discussion.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 16, 2018)

Just a couple of days left! There's a lot of awesome podcasts nominated. This will be one heck of a competition!


----------



## John Brese (Dec 17, 2018)

I would like to nominate (if it hasn't been already) https://utilitymuffinlabs.com/25-years-of-vampire-the-masquerade/


----------



## targetedpodcast (Dec 17, 2018)

I nominate On A Roll Podcast onarollpodcast.com because the hosts are great as they are well informed, but also have fun.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2018)

So far we have 99 nominations. They are:

25 Years of Vampire the Masquerade
8bit Saga
Advanced Sagebrush & Shootouts
Androids and Aliens
Author & Dragons
Board With Life
Chaotic Goodness
Character Creation Cast
Chimpions
Critical Hit
Crudely Drawn Swords
D&D Is For Nerds
d20 Dames
Dames and Dragons 
Death Saving Bros
Demipia, the Third Age
Discern Realities
Down with D&D
Dragon Talk
Drunks and Dragons
Dungeons & Randomness
Dungeons Master's Block
Fandible
Fate and the Fablemaidens
Fear of a Black Dragon
Fear the Boot
Forgot My Dice
Friends at the Table
Gamers Table
Gaming and BS
Gaming with Gage
Glass Cannon Podcast
Glitter Dice
GM Word of the Week
Godsfall
Happy Jacks RPG
Heart Beats: A Heart Warming Fantasy Podcast
Hearty Dice Friends
Hello From The Magic Tavern
Heroes Rise Podcast
HexTalk 
Hobbs & Friends
How We Roll
Improvised Radio Theatre with Dice
Interstitial
Just One More Fix
Ken & Robin Talk About Stuff
Kids on Bikes
Know Direction
MegaDumbCast
Miskatonic University Podcast
Morrus’ Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk
Mouse Guardians
Mud and Blood
Myth Takes
Neoscum
North by North Quest
On A Roll
Play Better Podcast
Protean City Comics
Queer Dungeoneers
Quest Friends
Red Moon Roleplaying
Roll For Combat
Roll To Play
She's a Super Geek
Skype of Cthulhu
Sounds Like Crowes
Spout Lore 
Suddenly Tabletop
System Mastery
Tabletop Babble
Tabletop Champions
The Adventure Zone
The Broadswords
The Coriolis Effect
The Demonplague
The Dungeoncast
The Esoteric Order of Roleplayers
The Formal Gamer
The Good Friends of Jackson Elias
The Grognard Files.
The Iconic Podcast
The One Shot Podcast
The Order 66 Podcast 
The Redacted Files
The Rolistes Podcast
The RPG Academy 
Total Party Kill
Total Party Thrill
Very Random Encounters
Walking Away From Arcadia
We Hunt the Keepers
What Would the Smart Party Do?
Wizard on the Wynd
Wizard on the Wynd
You Meet In A Tavern

There's one day left, so if your favourite podcast isn't in that list, nominate it quick!


----------



## Sunzbane (Dec 18, 2018)

I'd like to nominate Manifest Zone https://manifest.zone/ a podcast about Eberron


----------



## Todd Chambery (Dec 18, 2018)

I haven't seen it mentioned, so let me nominate The Tabletop Twats: https://tabletoptwats.podbean.com

The regular show is informed and exuberant (also occasionally peppered with expletives), and their dramatic actual play is always fun and very well produced.


----------



## domesude (Dec 18, 2018)

The Grognard File. Nice, consistent format. Very informative. And lots of creator interviews. Plus, Dirk has a very pleasing voice, and really makes you feel like a friend who's been invited over for a chat.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2018)

Last day to nominate. Remember the links!

(If your favourite podcast is already in the above list, don't worry - it's nominated; the voting comes later).


----------



## Ratenef (Dec 18, 2018)

Ken & Robin Talk About Stuff is a great general purpose RPG podcast.
http://www.kenandrobintalkaboutstuff.com/

Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk is a great source of weekly news about what's coming out in RPG's, both commercially and via Kickstarter.

You hopefully already have this link....<nudge nudge, wink wink>


----------



## jtm119 (Dec 18, 2018)

Has anyone nominated Morrus' Unofficial Tabletop RPG Talk yet? Not only is it hilarious but Russ and Peter break down all of the news for TTRPGs while explaining some of the more obscure ones so that relative newbies like me can learn about things like Dread, WOIN, and Savage Worlds. Wonderful podcast, I listen every week.


----------



## EvilDMJosh (Dec 18, 2018)

One last nomination from me is Shapeshift.
Shapeshift is an actual play podcast chronicling the transformation of a player into a GM. Amber is a veteran ttrpg player who decided it was time to try her hand at GMing. Join her on a journey into gaining GM perspectives, insights, and experience.
She currently is running a Ryuutama campaign that is so good!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2018)

Right then, folks! It's all over! No more nominations! I'll post the big poll shortly, and voting may commence. Thanks for you all your nominations, and good luck to all the nominated podcasts.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 18, 2018)

Thank you for all your nominations. You can now vote at the link below. I'll close this thread so folks don't get confused between the two. Voting remains open until *Tues, Jan 8th*.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/content.php?5911-Vote-For-Your-Favourite-RPG-Podcasts-Of-2018!


----------

